# Nexus 3 speed on a MTB 29er



## cottonball (Sep 5, 2004)

Has anyone used this hub on a mountain bike? I do know one guy who has, replaced a SS wheel and seemed to do great. thanks


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

I'll be able to tell in a few months...in the meantime:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=657549&highlight=nexus+3+milk+money


----------

